# Biggest animal a slingshot can take down?



## Julia Slobberts (Feb 9, 2017)

Say you are in a survival situation and have no firearm, but have the resources to construct a basic slingshot. What animals could be effectively hunted?


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Any animal could be killed with a slingshot. I'll never forget hearing about Goliath being taken down when I was in sunday school.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> Any animal could be killed with a slingshot. I'll never forget hearing about Goliath being taken down when I was in sunday school.


Talk to yourself much?

Phone in one hand with the computer in front of you?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have to ask David about that one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The biggest, a libtardia asses.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

that would depend on the size of the slingshot.. and some people's are bigger than others....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Rabbit, squirrel, bird if you're lucky. Cat if you're desperate.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The fabulous rainbow unicorn!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Julia Slobberts said:


> Say you are in a survival situation and have no firearm, but have the resources to construct a basic slingshot. What animals could be effectively hunted?


better off making an atl-atl ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woomera_(spear-thrower)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How long can this farce go on?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sling-bow....... use an arrow instead of a rock...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Slingshot Guy Finally Owns Himself | Military.com

Ouch is an understatement !

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Had a big water balloon sling shot. We used to tie it off to a couple of fence posts and lob apples a couple hundred yards over to the neighbor's cattle. They loved em. It's really a sight to see once they start snagging them out of the air like Frisbees. Big ol' heifer out there getting all birdie, pantin, "Throw it, throw it!"


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Julia Slobberts said:


> Say you are in a survival situation and have no firearm, but have the resources to construct a basic slingshot. What animals could be effectively hunted?


stand in front of me and I will show you what I can take down


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would guess, a three hundred pound troll, but the shot would be tricky, Youd have to get the angle between moms stairs and the basement door just right.
I really hope we are ALL WRONG, and your just a young kid asking questions, but you seem a little "ODD".
Please, Brent, show me I'm wrong.
Tell us about your supplies so far, how are you set for water, meds, and food? 
You know what, a picture would be better.
Now, for a serious answer, my el cheapo sling shot from Walmart should easily stun a rabbit, and kill anything smaller.
I do suggest white marbles, as they are easier to pick up, after a miss, and you can easily see "why you missed"
I do need some steel shot, as it is most effective, in my humble opinion.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I goofed around with a sling once, and I aimed rocks at a telephone pole. When I finally hit it, the rock smacked into it pretty hard. But, my thinking was using it against a man.
You would need to practice pretty hard in order to hunt animals, but you could do it. What size animal? A deer if you got close enough to pop it in the head. 
(That may seem silly, but it sounds doable to me.)
And I am talking about a sling, not a slingshot. With one of those, you should be able to hunt squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

Realistically? A big enough rock hard enough with a head shot: Maybe a raccoon?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I bet Rufus could put food on the table with a sling shot. Whats wrong with you people?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not one single thumbs up for my comment? You guys suck. I should shoot you with my sling shot


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> that would depend on the size of the slingshot.. and some people's are bigger than others....


LOL Mine is 8 feet long...

We use it to launch a messenger line with a shot bag into really tall trees. Then pull another line up and back down to access them or to pull them away from structures or to keep them out of other trees as we drop them.

http://www.sherrilltree.com/climbing-gear/bigshot-launchers/big-shot-deluxe-kit


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Probably take deer with it lol. Good luck pulling it!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have reworked wrist rockets with thicker tubing and launched 31" arrows with broadheads. Not as fast nor accurate as my bow but I'm sure it would take down a deer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The biggest, a libtardia asses.


Yep that's just about the right size!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

On our walk over to the city center we came across this thing&#8230; 
if you paid a couple of euros you could use a giant slingshot to shoot eggs into this guy's ..







*I don't care what you say, now that's funny!*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's ya a target!


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

TomBrands said:


> Any animal could be killed with a slingshot. I'll never forget hearing about Goliath being taken down when I was in sunday school.


There's a big difference between a sling (as in David and Goliath) and a slingSHOT. A sling is simpler to make, harder to use, and in the hands of a skilled user can wound or kill an armored human as has been proven on the battlefield. It would take an unreasonably large and/or efficient slingshot to match that power.

As for a slingshot, I think it would depend quite a bit on the specific material and tools you have. A DIY handheld slingshot from common materials can kill small game, and fish with the right projectile, and do so in far more compact form than a bow. Any larger targets and I think your time and resources would be better spent on a bow.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Here's ya a target!
> 
> View attachment 42601


I just vomited.


----------



## TomFR (Mar 26, 2017)

With a proper slingshot, I'd say small game but not much larger. Add a arrow shooting setup, and you can go larger.


----------



## Aidjohn (Apr 9, 2017)

Very interesting discusion


----------

